# Guitar Tuner Apps



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

In a pinch I'll use my phone as a guitar tuner. 

What apps do you guys use?

I've used:
gStrings: Needle is all over the place. Hard to use.
GuitarTuna: Good but seems a little "eager" to say you're in tune.


----------



## redman (Oct 18, 2016)

I use datuner lite,seems pretty accurate.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I use the classic Boss tuner for Android, if your phone has the right size you can just left it on the floor in front and pretend is the real pedal.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Use the Boss here too...in a pinch. It's not that great for tuning an electric that's unplugged though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think it matter what app you use . It's using the phones mic to determine frequency , the app is just converting the signal to something visual. 

I use pitch lab myself


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If that were true then wouldn't all tuners be equal?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

insTuner works fairly well for me.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Guncho said:


> If that were true then wouldn't all tuners be equal?



No, because every *tuner* uses its own proprietary electronics, Your *app* is just hijacking your phones incoming mic signal and converting it into something you can use visually.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Wouldn't every app have to program how it interprets and displays that information themselves?

Wouldn't that be the difference between tuner apps?

Some apps also let you adjust sensitivity to block out background noise, some do not.

They all have different displays some which may appeal to some people and some to others.

Etc, etc.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

An A4 note is 440hz. You pluck your "A" string and your "PHONE" hears whatever hz your string is at. The app interprets that signal and gives you a nice visual display to see what that actual number is. Does it show it as a number? a line? a green dot? a red dot? Doesn't matter as it's personal preference. So to me the app you choose is totally dependant on how good your phone's mic is, NOT THE APP. You can't say this app is better at converting the signal than that app. The signal is dependant on your phone's hardware. 

440hz is 440hz, but does your phone hear 440hz?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I think there's more to it than that but let's agree to disagree.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I use the Fender app and the free Boss chromatic. They both work about the same.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Last time I checked the fender one was only for iPhone, they said they were working in the Android app


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't really pay attention, I have an iPhone so I don't worry/care about Android compatibility.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I use the Peterson strobe one. Seems very accurate.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Guitar tuna is good when installing strings as you can look it to a specific string and toll from there. 

Then I prefer the boss tuner. 

I also have one named pano tuner that I like when working on intonation.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have tried a number of iPhone tuners and only one of them ever distinguished itself as being significantly better than the others. I admit I have not tried them all.

It's called Cleartune.

Cleartune - Chromatic Tuner on the App Store


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> I have tried a number of iPhone tuners and only one of them ever distinguished itself as being significantly better than the others. I admit I have not tried them all.
> 
> It's called Cleartune.
> 
> Cleartune - Chromatic Tuner on the App Store


Hasn't been updated since 2012 -- I'd think twice before spending money 4+ years and at least a dozen new iOS device models later.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

That's the first thing I look for in an app, when was it last updated.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

All due respect but your priorities are ass backwards, if you ask me.
It doesn't need updating and that's a good thing.
It just works and very well at that.
Constant updating is the first sign the program wasn't properly designed in the first place.
I realize this flies in the face of current thinking but I firmly believe current thinking is wonky, in a number of areas, constant updating being only one of them.
People are brainwashed into thinking good software gets lots of updates.
The truth is the exact opposite.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The problem is that the app stops working properly or at all with the latest OS. You never know when that day will come. If it's only a buck or two, perhaps that doesn't matter. But, if I'm buying into an ecosystem like a database or cloud service then regular updates matter. Not just to fix bugs but to add features your user community is requesting. I respectfully suggest you have a bit of a simplistic view.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

^^ Agreed. Hz is measured in Hz, an upgrade isn't going to make it better, maybe pretttier


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

By this logic any tuner with a microphone is the same except for the quality of the microphone.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I think I first started using Cleartune with my 3GS under iOS5.
Since that time there have been two updates.
Neither update did anything to the function or look/feel of the app because they got it right the first time.
The updates were to run smoothly under buggy new iOS updates.
Currently running iOS10 on my 6+ .... no issues.
So the argument that it stops running are not based on history but speculation.
As for the cloud, I don't think the app is even cloud-aware ... and why would it be?
It's a tuner so what the hell would it need a cloud for?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, I was talking in generalities about why apps need to be updated. If not updated, I guarantee you it will at some point, stop running. I'm gonna check out the app, sounds like great endorsements.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Guncho said:


> By this logic any tuner with a microphone is the same except for the quality of the microphone.


We're talking about apps in a smartphone *not tuners*. A smartphone is not a tuner. But it is capable of picking up sound waves. So the app converts those soundwaves to digital representation.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you google best guitar apps, you will not see anyone say, this is more accurate than that one. Most of the considerations for top 5 or top ten are ease of use, options, extras included and price. I have not seen one review that states "This one is the most accurate". Mostly because the algorithms used in the app are probably all from the same library. Take a look at how to make a guitar app from scratch. LOL, it's a major pain in the arse.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> We're talking about apps in a smartphone *not tuners*. A smartphone is not a tuner. But it is capable of picking up sound waves. So the app converts those soundwaves to digital representation.


Ok let me rephrase that. By your logic if all real tuners used the exact same microphone then they would all be the same.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Each app has it's own programming as to how it interprets the sound and then how it displays that information.

That's what makes them different from each other.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

What you're not considering is that old software has a high chance of not working with new hardware. In the world of Apple, 4 years is eternity -- there is almost zero chance that an app that hasn't been touched since 2012 will work on an iPhone 7, for example, and probably not even on 6 or 6s or even older than those. Particularly software that relies on phone hardware like audio input and/or microphone.

Update: I am really late to the discussion, apologies. It is shocking that it works well on iPhone 6 Plus, but it's not completely unreasonable. Still, no money back on App Store if it doesn't work for $6 tax in, not risking it for 4 year old app without support.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I use the ultra tuner by IK. Cost me $5 I think but works awesome. I have always used it plugged in (amplitube adapter, but will work with your mic as well)

The wave form is great for setting intonation.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Is this any better than the tuner inside the Amplitube app itself?


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> Is this any better than the tuner inside the Amplitube app itself?


You won't get the "studio" tuner free with the app, this is an add on to the AmpliTube app, not a stand alone application. 
It was worth it for me.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it's more than just possible but actually probable that you fellows are grossly, grossly overestimating the number of apps that fail just because they're older. There are some cheesy games that I've had to delete over the years because they didn't keep up with the new iOS versions but the vast majority of apps I got when I had my 3GS running iOS 4 or 5 are still working today. The only non-game app that I can think of that stopped running after an iOS update was an SPL (decibel) meter that worked just fine up until iOS9. In fact some of the cheesy games I got way back then I still play on a regular basis; a freecell game and a Sudoku game are both good distractions when I need to kill a few minutes. I have lots of 10 year old apps that run just fine and most of them get updated maybe once a year, if that. Usually every 18 -24 months. That's how I can tell when a product is good; if it stands the test of time.

You know .... Like tube amps?

I think it's a sin how technology companies have slowly conditioned us to accept being beta testers and to add insult to injury we're paying for the privilege. Both hardware and software makers rake in a fortune selling products that aren't ready and we happily volunteer to be the Guinea pigs, many times paying to do so.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Ha ha, really get the Beta Tester comment. Have lived through this so many times.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

As far as Apps go, Guitartuna does the job for me. If I want a second opinion, I'll use an actual tuning device ( Snark or whatever). But truthfully, my ears can't usually tell the difference between a Snark tuned guitar vs a Guitartuna tuned guitar.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I played around with a bunch of them and like DaTuner Lite the best.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If it's 10 bucks for an app, and 15 for the Snark, I'll take the Snark.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

All the tuner apps I've tried are free.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm generally plugged into Amplitube these days so I've been using their tuner pretty much all the time. Haven't used my battery powered chromatic or the other apps in a while.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Guncho said:


> All the tuner apps I've tried are free.


Same here.
I've got the Boss tuner app and the Martin. Both seem to work well enough. Close enough for rock & roll, that is.


----------

